# Egg



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

It's name is Frank no I'm kidding but it's a duck


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

How cool!!!I never could candle an egg.Good job!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow. So your duck egg is developing.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

It's easy to candle an egg I had a old fish tank light it's long and slender so I put a piece of PVC pipe and hot glued it on boom egg candler


----------

